# Fail2ban Webmin



## Struppi95 (19. März 2013)

Hallo,


ich hoffe erst einmal, dass ich hier richtig bin.

Es geht um folgendes ich versuche derzeit für Fail2ban einen weiteren Filter anzulegen für Webmin.

Dazu habe ich dieses Tutorial genutzt.



> [webmin-iptables]
> 
> enabled  = true
> filter   = webmin
> ...


Dort habe ich meinen neuen Port eingetragen.

Dann habe ich das hier:



> fail2ban-regex /var/log/webmin/miniserv.log filter.d/webmin


versucht, bekomme jedoch immer diese Meldung:



> No 'host' group in 'filter.d/webmin'
> Cannot remove regular expression. Index 0 is not valid
> 
> Results
> ...



Vielen Dank und

MfG

Struppi95


----------

